# Anime Boston?



## GreyFox (Jan 24, 2008)

Who else is going to Anime Boston?

(Yes, I know it's not a fur con, but there will be furs there...hopefully...)


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 24, 2008)

I am! At least, that's the plan as of now  

Dude, at an anime convention... we are going to look like the normal ones. I refuse to leave the con until I have seen at least two overweight men dressed as sailor moon.


----------



## Zelraen (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to Animeboston last year, and I do recall seeing at least 1 fur there  wasn't me but anyhow, I should be going again this year possibly for the entire weekend.

And lolz at the overweight men as sailor moon, too funny


----------



## GreyFox (Jan 27, 2008)

Tucuxi said:
			
		

> I am! At least, that's the plan as of now
> 
> Dude, at an anime convention... we are going to look like the normal ones. I refuse to leave the con until I have seen at least two overweight men dressed as sailor moon.



Yeah, I'm going to agree with you there. I've been to AB way too many times, and it's like a prerequisite for a con or something. Another fun game is to count the really bad naruto costumes. 

Oh man, this makes me want to make an anime convention drinking game. XD


----------



## Zelraen (Jan 28, 2008)

Heheh, I lose count of the bad naruto costumes, and making a rule for drinks at sight of a bad naruto costume would be the whole game, :/.  Last year I did hitsugaya, another bandwagon cosplay but yeah, this year I'm working on an Altair cos from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Blitzava (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be there ^^ have an artist alley table and everything!

I still haven't recovered from the morbidly obese Chi (from chobits) wandering around last year....actually I think there was a few of them....

however the amazingly lickable shirtless pyramid head made up for it...


----------



## Skulldog (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll also be there, but mostly stuck behind a table for the convention. (Come get some furry arts) I kind of hope I can get away to suit a bit this year though. 

Anyone have room space for a suiter to change while at the con? XD


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys!!!  I'm excited about Anime Boston and since I live in the area I'm definitely thinking of going!  I'm a total con newbie (well I did go to a Lord of the Rings con in Toronto several years back but that's not quite the same I think haha!).

Can't wait to see all the crazy costumes, good, bad, and ugly!  I'm planning on hitting up AnthroCon this year too and I see this as sort of preparation, hehe.


----------



## kurobarazane (Apr 9, 2012)

was there, and had a great time, i hope i saw some of you there. o.o lot of furries this year, I got to guide a white cat suiter for a bit =3 great time! and i snuggled a giant kyubi full suit, due to coldness outsite, she was quite warm ^.^. Anyways, hope you all had as great a time as me. But it is true, lot of really big harry old men dressing in belly shirts and short skirts.... scary stuff.


----------



## Flippy (Apr 9, 2012)

I was across town at PAX East. They had a webcam set up at the Anime Boston booth so you could see what was going on at AB though. They put a big portal ring around it. That idea was pretty rad.


----------

